# USACi World Finals



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Not too sure how many USACi competitors we have here or how many people there are from the Louisiana area that would want to attent as a spectator, but World Finals for USACi will be held in Shreveport, La on Oct 16-17 at the Shreveport Convention Center.


----------



## moog (Apr 29, 2008)

Not too far from here in Dallas...I had a chance to bring my vehicle last year for Kicker, but had a conflicting event.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Dont forget to book your rooms before they run out.

Hilton Shrevport Convention Center.

*Give them the group code of USA for the USACi rate*. As of last week they only had 9 single and 9 double rooms available.


----------



## JBishop (Oct 8, 2009)

Not really to keen on USACi after the politics I had to go through at the 2005 finals.


----------

